# Anybody here trap?



## yotetrapper (Jun 13, 2008)

We just got back earlier this month from the National Trapper's Association convention in Lima Oh. Boy, was it a big one... everything a trapper, or even just a homesteader, could want. Now I'm impatiently waiting for this summer heat to end and for the refreshing cool days of fall to be upon us, so I can start laying some steel in the ground.

Angela


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I use to.paid for my first Farm with Fur money.But this was 40 years ago.

big rockpile


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

My man traps every year. And **** hunts. He sold over 200 in pelts last year, 4 of them bobcat. Fun stuff I like going along on the trapline


----------



## jamesdel (Mar 21, 2006)

Yep , And it looks like I will get to actually get o run a line this year


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Use to. 
Still have about 100 or so traps and a handful of stretchers hangin' in the celler, just in case I ever want to get into to it again. 
Back when I did trap, muskrat skins brought in about a $1-$2 and traps cost about the same. A few years ago, maybe 8-10, skins brought in about $5-6 and yep traps cost about the same. Wonder if anything has changed or if it's just inflation keeping pace????


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Oh I forgot to add my Ex gave away all my Trapping Supplies which to start out was 200 Traps :flame: She also sold a New Freezer for $10.

But I gave away a House and let her take over the Payments on a Pickup after I rolled it in Colorado.She flew her DB out there to get it,took thousands just to where he could drive it.He asked why I didn't tell her about it? I said hey she didn't ask she just said she wanted the Pickup.

big rockpile


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Mostly in self defense otherwise the predators become a real threat to the livestock. Had the hen house and rabbitry wiped out in the past. Lots of red fox, '*****, and yotes around here.


----------



## megafatcat (Jun 30, 2009)

Trapper here.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Been trapping for the last two weeks. So far I've caught 2 racoons and 1 possum. Caught one **** in a cage, one **** in a leghold, and the possum in a connibear.

All of them raiding my chicken house. I'm all the way down to 2 good hens and one crippled maimed up hen. This coming winter I will be declaring war on every fur animal I can find.


----------



## Ryan NC (Jan 29, 2009)

I love to trap but the price of fur has dropped so low that it doesn&#8217;t warrant it being worth the time, effort, or expense in my book. Only reason I'd trap today is to teach my son the art and it'd be a short line... Have a fella that is trying to get quail back on his property and is having problems with foxes, it's possible that I may run a bounty line on his property this year while teaching my son... NC&#8217;s fox tags are silly and I pretty much told him no until he offered to compensate me for helping. Biggest problem is the 50 or so cats running the property&#8230; (which probably are killing as many quail as the foxes.)

If fur prices came back up to a point that I could pay for gas, supplies, and still have a little left over I&#8217;d likely take a line back up. I enjoy the time outdoors being outsmarted by gods creatures. It&#8217;s a sad day when a squirrel tail fetches nearly as much as a muskrat pelt! 

About the only trapping I do anymore is live trapping feral cats for folks. =( It&#8217;s still fun but it just ain&#8217;t the same! Glad you had a good time at the show. =)


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm going to trap some ***** for the Freezer this year.

big rockpile


----------



## mike692 (May 30, 2008)

Been trapping since I was 13 and I'm now 37. I run about 50 traps for a couple weeks every November, and then keep a few sets going for most of Pennsylvania's season. I trap mostly raccoons, but catch a dozen or so red and grey fox, a few coyotes, and maybe a mink or two every year. Plus the inevitable possums and skunks. I love it and will continue to do it as long as the fur can be sold for something. 

Hi Angela.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

you guys and gals should check out 

www.swamptalkforum.com 

its a great place with a lot of great people willing to share what they know. theres more then just trapping pretty much all the outdoor stuff and some homesteading topics.


----------



## jamesdel (Mar 21, 2006)

A good site as is Trapperman.com > I dont post much but have learned alot from just reading what is posted . Looks like some creek bottom Beaver Otter and **** for me this yea. I can hardly wait. I have been told that next year we will get an extra 20 days for the otter and muskrats. Dont know how this will play out. Yep the NTA convention is always a blast. Did you happen to go to the trapperman feed ? always good food there .


----------



## Linkovich (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't trap, but my friends family does. They mostly catch beaver I think, because where we are up north it's a huge problem. They do have some intersting stories, and it's amuzing to hear them! We went on the trapline with one of them once, but the cages were empty. Apparently you don't get your times worth for the pelts- it takes a lot of time for the pelts, and you get next to nothing in money for it.


----------



## Toad sticker (May 12, 2002)

I live 15 miles from Lima and wasn't able to make it.
I went to the NTA convention when it was in Taylor Park Colorado oh so many years ago.
Trapped a lot out west not so much back here.
TS


----------



## Drew Cutter (Dec 30, 2008)

Toad sticker , sorry you missed out. I'm from lima . I know of a couple of people who went to the trapper convention. The Cementary in Lima is getting over run with **** , skunks , etc. They are just begging for someone to get rid of the pest . Jim W. tells me it will be a few years before it comes back this way.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

our fave is trapboard.com also, my man has a site www.ozarksportsman.proboards.com I'm showmecountrygirl on there. We got a dollar a possum last year. Had 3 bobcats(biggest price around here) and only got 37 for the best one....year before that and he got 80 bucks for one. Prices are down, but the tradition should continue and we will trap and coonhunt until they make it illegal.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Errr we'd probably do it then too


----------

